# Rate My Bug Out Bag!



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm looking for help,suggestions,comments about my bug out bag. In your opinion, should i take something out? Could i replace something with something more useful and less or a bit more expensive? Anything would help, always looking to improve!

Although i know each BOB is according to specific needs, i mostly have basics. Here we go!

*
Rate:
One star?,2?3? You tell me, and looking for comments as well  *

1- ACU Army Military Backpack (600 Denir Polyester,3290 Cubic Inches,Molle,and 20" x 15")
1- Czech M10 GasMask (You never know,rather have it then not,this is on a small separate side bag not attached)
1- Katadyn Vario Walter Filtration (500 Gallons)
1- Block of Food Rations (3-Day)
3- 4 Serving MRE's of about 2000 calories per serving. (2 Servings Per Day that makes it total last 6 days?)
1- Coldsteel Bushman Knife
1- Flashlight (Not a cheapy one, but nothing amazing either)
1- Batteries (Small pack)
1- American Recd Cross Hand Cranked Radio/Solar/USB Charger. (I know the Solar panel ain't that great)
1- Solar Powered Charger (Can charge Phone,Ipod,whatever. It's the size of a small smart phone,so its light and just in case)
5- Water Boxes (Juice Box Size)
1- 100hr Smokeless,Odorless Mist Candle
1- Stove In A Can + 4 Fuel Packs
1- Small Box of Reg Matches
1- Small Box of Waterproof Matches
1- Magnesium Fire Starter Bar
1- Pack of Utensils (Knife,Fork,Spoon)
1- Pack of Hygiene (Toothbrush,Paste,Deodorant,Cleaning Wipes,Nail Clippers,Soap,etc)
1- First Aid Kit (60-70 pc)
1- Pair of Jeans
2- T Shirts
1- Sweater
1- Pack of pairs of underwear and 5 or so pairs of socks.
1- Map/Paper/Pen
1- Multi Tool
1- Cheap Tent (Came in prepared kit i got a while back from Emergency Essentials)
1- Cheap Sleeping Bag (Came in prepared kit i got a while back from Emergency Essentials)
1- Rain Poncho

I might be missing a couple of things,small things.. As far as clothing i know it shouldn't be cotton but looking to get something more warm and less absorbent. This pack weighs about 25lbs. Other thaen the obvious Fire Arm missing on that list (which i intend to get in the near future) what do you suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

No one ever includes condoms. (>.<)"


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Apocalypse said:


> No one ever includes condoms. (>.<)"


I've read about that, other than the use of getting water, what else can you use it for? (other than the obvious too :-o)


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I might add:

A compass
A small sewing kit
Some duct tape
Hiking shoes/boots (strapped to the outside of the pack).. in case the shoes you're wearing at the time are inadequate.
A small mess kit / something in which you can boil water
A defensive tool of some kind (if that's in your plan).

Looks like you're off to a good start


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

ACU is a horrible camouflage. A better camo for your area is out there I'm sure.

How useful is that gas mask going to be for the weight?

There's always ways to refine a kit. I take all my stuff out and look at it from time to time and think where I can do better in getting more out of a replacement choices for less weight and space.

Personally I dislike the magnesium fire starter bars. A good firesteel works better and doesn't dull your knife.

Amazon.com

For the space matches take up to you can get many more fires lit with a couple Bic lighters and have your firesteel as the other source.

Are those MRE's stripped down from there boxes and you've decided what side items you want and don't? Complete MRE's take a lot of space otherwise that doesn't need to be used for that.

Plastic utensils break and you can't cook with them. A good metal fork and spoon are worth it to me. I also carry a polymer spork as a spare.

Amazon.com

5 pairs of socks is a lot. 1 on my feet, 2 all weather spares and a cold weather heavy pair has always been enough for me. You put on a fresh pair and wash and hang the last pair. Rotating.

Stove in a can is a nice, non fire, low light cooking source, but heavy and space taking. Making a fire from nature sources saves you from carrying it. If you want to not have a light source of a fire at night so people don't see it, cook in the daylight. I can see having 1 for luxury, but not more than that.

I suggest you put your pack on and take a 10 mile walk. Than consider what's worth it and what's not.


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

whoppo said:


> I might add:
> 
> A compass
> A small sewing kit
> ...


*Thanks! Small sewing kit has definitely been on my want list! Duct tape i do have in the backpack, i think the knife itself is a defensive tool, 7" sharp blade, but sometime in the near future i hope to have a fire arm to carry if SHTF.*



Fuzzee said:


> ACU is a horrible camouflage. A better camo for your area is out there I'm sure.
> 
> How useful is that gas mask going to be for the weight?
> 
> ...


*Yea, i'm not too hapy with the camo either, but for the space this backpack and support it has on the back and molle,etc i can deal with it. I also do the same as you do of taking everything out and redefining, definitely helps, and this will help even more 

Fire starter, i agree, i've been looking into different options including having 3 different types of fire starters for different conditions which don't take much room at all, like a ligther,matches,wet fire,cotton balls with vaseline,lint,and fire starter. All those things are fairly small anyhow so i can fit that in the smallest pocket and barely increase weight.

The MRE's are WiseFood pouches basically, not too big and not too small and don't take up much room or weight much either. Utensils, i don't have plastic i have exactly what you said actually, minus the spork! 

Socks, yea i thought it was a bit much as well haha, i just keep reading your feet are very important so since i don't have wool socks or any other material other than cotton (yet) then that's why i wanted to put a couple extra pairs, other wise definitely 1-3 pairs are fine.

Will try to do a walk with my pack and take that into consideration as well, thanks for your input!*


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

WhenShtf said:


> I've read about that, other than the use of getting water, what else can you use it for? (other than the obvious too :-o)


Well think about it, you're out there and who knows what'll happen. You might have to prostitute yourself in order to just eat or shelter for the night if things get serious. The same can be applied to women, they should have a box or two just incase.

Better to do it safely and not catch anything rather than do it with some random dude/lady when the world is bonkers and catch a disease.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

All you can really do is keep working it. It gets better as you go regardless. For fire, vaseline cotton balls are excellent and I've been using them myself for years. Firestarters, Bic's and the vase cotton balls have serve me well enough I don't care to carry much else.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

...and make sure those socks are wool... not cotton


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Find a different pack. It it's military, I'm sure they made it in a couple different patterns. Any and all are better than ACU.

Strip down the MREs. Otherwise, they take up way too much space.

The solar charger seems to be excessive, and additional weight. I'd drop it.

Water boxes should be replaced with a camel back or something that can be used while moving, and without unpacking the bag.

The nail clippers and deodorant are also unnecessary weight.

Replace the "regular" matches with more water/wind resistant type, or a few lighters. No reason for regular matches over any other type.

Over all, not a bad list, but I'd like to see it assembled, and tested, at least by taking a few walks with it before I'd really grade it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I find an led head lamp much more useful than a flash light, it gives you use of both hands and can be used as a flashlight. Also add some garbage bags they can be used for so many things and don't weigh hardly anything. Not sure what you need the candle for except maybe back up light. Since you have a magnesium fire starter for back up I think a butane lighter would be all you need and ditch the matches.


----------



## Mainzer (Nov 10, 2012)

*I had an article on the gillions of survival uses for "Tampons"...everything from fire tender and water filters to blood stopper for traumatic wounds! Wish I remembered the link to that article...I'll look for it.*


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Find a different pack. It it's military, I'm sure they made it in a couple different patterns. Any and all are better than ACU.
> 
> Strip down the MREs. Otherwise, they take up way too much space.
> 
> ...


*Definitely agree! I've been meaning to ditch those boxes for a camel back, do you happen to have one for suggestion that's durable,easy fit and affordable? Thanks for the comments!*



rickkyw1720pf said:


> I find an led head lamp much more useful than a flash light, it gives you use of both hands and can be used as a flashlight. Also add some garbage bags they can be used for so many things and don't weigh hardly anything. Not sure what you need the candle for except maybe back up light. Since you have a magnesium fire starter for back up I think a butane lighter would be all you need and ditch the matches.


* I do have a head lamp as well just in case  thanks for the comment.*



Mainzer said:


> *I had an article on the gillions of survival uses for "Tampons"...everything from fire tender and water filters to blood stopper for traumatic wounds! Wish I remembered the link to that article...I'll look for it.*


*Woah, never even thought of that, if you do find it, please do link it! Thanks! *


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would have quikclot in my medical kit. Keep some Zip-lock bags to keep things dry, gathering berries or food, and carrying water.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If you can afford it and want to upgrade, want not just consider a Camelbak pack with bladder included. MultiCam is a good camo pattern that blends in well to lots of environmenst. I'm an OD Green kind of guy myself and do favor seperate componets though.

Motherlode

Amazon.com: CamelBak Motherlode 100oz: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee is on the right track. If you want a new pack, and you know you need a Camel Bak, a dedicated pack is the way to go. My BOB is a Camel Bak Tri-Zip, but there are several good options, and it's hard to go wrong with most of them (unless you guy ACU).


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I would have quikclot in my medical kit. Keep some Zip-lock bags to keep things dry, gathering berries or food, and carrying water.


*Good Idea, will do that!*



Fuzzee said:


> If you can afford it and want to upgrade, want not just consider a Camelbak pack with bladder included. MultiCam is a good camo pattern that blends in well to lots of environmenst. I'm an OD Green kind of guy myself and do favor seperate componets though.
> 
> Motherlode
> 
> ...





Alpha-17 said:


> Fuzzee is on the right track. If you want a new pack, and you know you need a Camel Bak, a dedicated pack is the way to go. My BOB is a Camel Bak Tri-Zip, but there are several good options, and it's hard to go wrong with most of them (unless you guy ACU).


*The pack looks great, however i would not be able to afford either of us, it's way out of my price range. But it is something to keep in mind if i can upgrade in the future, thanks for the tips!*

For first aid is where i'm kind of worried about because i got it already made from Emergency Essentials a while back and i never really added on stuff. It has basics like different size band aids,gauze,few bandages,antibiotics,alcohol pads,gloves and couple of other things... Is there something you suggest i can add that can be life saving aside from what i mentioned?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Everyone has to do what's in their budget. What you can do to help get rid of the ACU and make it more camouflage is paint your pack. I've done it many time and it's done all the time with nylon gear. Krylon Fusion OD Green has worked wonders for me. Simply empty the pack fill it with newspaper or something else to fill it out for better painting and spray away. It would be better if you washed it first to remove some oils in the sink with liquid dish soap and let dry, but it will still work otherwise. You just get more solid adhesion with less dirt and oils.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

On medical issues and supplies I would suggest you watch some of the Patriot Nurse's videos.
https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePatriotNurse?feature=watch


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Everyone has to do what's in their budget. What you can do to help get rid of the ACU and make it more camouflage is paint your pack. I've done it many time and it's done all the time with nylon gear. Krylon Fusion OD Green has worked wonders for me. Simply empty the pack fill it with newspaper or something else to fill it out for better painting and spray away. It would be better if you washed it first to remove some oils in the sink with liquid dish soap and let dry, but it will still work otherwise. You just get more solid adhesion with less dirt and oils.
> 
> View attachment 989


*Awesome, thanks! I will google that to see where i can buy that, either online or a retail.*



rickkyw1720pf said:


> On medical issues and supplies I would suggest you watch some of the Patriot Nurse's videos.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePatriotNurse?feature=watch


*Thanks for the link!*


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

You should be able to get it at a Walmart or Home Depot near you. Atleast I've always been able to. No need to do the inside of course. Just the out and Fusion works good on various plastics like Zytel too which is commonly used in knife sheaths today and pistol holsters. It's good to let it cure a day or two before messing with it after you paint it. I normally tie mine with fishing line to an attachment point to a tree branch or hanging from the lifted garage door tied off to a plastic hanger with a couple feet between of line. Than move it by the hanger and hang it in a safe place to cure.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought that paint at Menards. Used it on my live squirrel traps. I wasn't trying to hide it from the squirrels, but from other people. Didn't want someone stealing my traps.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Your packing list should be appropriate for the season. Early Spring and Fall - Summer - and Winter. 

Pack light. I am sure there are some Infantry people here who had to do the 12 mile road march (road run) in 3 hours. That plays hell on your feet and knees. Duct tape works well on the heal of your feet. Helps prevent blisters. 

The only time you should need a tent and sleeping bag is, winter. And if it is that cold, don't forget your gloves, polypros, and balaclava. 

For the Fall and Spring, don't forget your rain pants. It is bad enough sitting there shaking all night, you don't need to be wet too.

I would get rid of the spoons and forks. Just tear the top off of the MRE. Eat on the move. If it's a chili or spaghetti, just tear the top corner, and squeeze the food out. (squeeze and eat)


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, to me the beginning prepper that hasn't even been able to buy his bug out bag yet, your's is impressive.
I just saw this today but how about a small light weight hammock? Always better than sleeping on the ground.
And how about some fishing line and fishing gear? I saw something today where you take a small pvc cap and
put a small bobber and hook and line on it and you have the ability to fish. Use heavy enough Test and you can
also use it for snares to catch rodents.


----------

